# “Rest In Peace Little Princess...” (God Bless You...)



## enezdez (Nov 25, 2018)

D850
f/4.5
ISO 200
1/125 Sec.
24 - 70 mm - f/2.8G
70 mm

(Processed In LR, Color Efex Pro 4, Silver Efex Pro 2)





 

Thanks For Looking Any Comments/Criticism Will Be Appreciated.

Enezdez


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 26, 2018)

Interesting though I'm not sure that I care for the OOF foreground as it competes to much with the subject.


----------



## D7K (Nov 26, 2018)

I was wondering if the OOF foreground was done in post?  The edit is a little dark for me, although in this case I guess the slight sepia looked more suitable to the image than a pure B&W, but maybe that's to convey the sadness of the subject in the image/..  I'm not usually a fan of adding borders and giving it the "old film look" but that's a personal choice.


----------



## enezdez (Nov 26, 2018)

“Rest In Peace Little Princess...” (God Bless You...)

D850
f/4.5
ISO 200
1/125 Sec.
24 - 70 mm - f/2.8G
70 mm

(Processed In LR, Color Efex Pro 4, Silver Efex Pro 2)







A young innocent child lost their battle with a rare form of childhood cancer - Neuroblastoma.

This is how I wanted to show my image but was initially apprehensive due to the subject - the loss of a young beautiful child but after chatting with a friend & fellow photographer I found my way.

Thanks For Looking Any Comments/Criticism Will Be Appreciated.

Sadden,

Enezdez


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 27, 2018)

I like the edit......


----------



## enezdez (Nov 27, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> I like the edit......




Thanks !


----------



## bribrius (Dec 4, 2018)

enezdez said:


> “Rest In Peace Little Princess...” (God Bless You...)
> 
> D850
> f/4.5
> ...


For me personally, shots like this covering the human component mean the most. Just humanity, mortality, the nature of our existance.


----------



## 407370 (Dec 4, 2018)

The first edit has too many things that want my attention.

The second edit broke my heart.

I am not a fan of borders and this subject matter demands recognition of its monumental importance and I think a border diminishes that recognition.

Phew.... fighting back emotion reading a photographers forum....... Superb work.


----------



## enezdez (Dec 5, 2018)

bribrius said:


> enezdez said:
> 
> 
> > “Rest In Peace Little Princess...” (God Bless You...)
> ...



@bribrius Agreed & Thank you!


----------



## enezdez (Dec 5, 2018)

407370 said:


> The first edit has too many things that want my attention.
> 
> The second edit broke my heart.
> 
> ...



@407370 Thank you very much!


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 5, 2018)

The 1st is very nice, but the edited one is a cracker.


----------



## enezdez (Dec 5, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> The 1st is very nice, but the edited one is a cracker.



@Fujidave Thanks!


----------

